# When trying to lose fat what heart rate do u maintain during steady state cardio?



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

*When trying to lose fat what heart rate do u maintain during steady state cardio?*​
100-110bpm 00.00%111-120bpm 2014.93%121-130bpm 5541.04%131 and above 4130.60%I prefer to do HIIT rather than SSC1813.43%


----------



## Blackers (Jun 26, 2007)

As per the subject line. There seems to be a lot of variation in what people consider the best heart rate to maintain during steady state cardio for optimum fat loss.

I used to aim for around 115-120bpm based on 65% of my max heart rate but I felt it was important also to consider heart health and so increased this to 125-130bpm to get a bit more of a cardio workout.

Just wondering what other peoples thoughts are on intensity of SSC.


----------



## SAPFO (Feb 22, 2010)

I wish I could handle SSC. Personally, for eg. If i burn 1000kcal ph at balls out speed, there is usually 30% from fat according to my Polar HRM.

If I plodded for 1 hour at 65%, id probably only burn around the same calories from fat, so why not just get a better workout if you can?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

i never let my HR get above 128 when doing cardio


----------



## Tomwlsn99 (May 30, 2009)

I aim for 120-130 first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. If you go flat out my understanding is that it can be quite catabolic, eating away at muscle proteins which you don't really want??


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

125ish for me, if i hit 130 i lower the resistance.


----------



## Ordidge2 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive been doing 120-130bpm elliptical machine for 30 mins. Hitting about 300 cals each time


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

140-150 for me


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> 140-150 for me


x2 if your not breathing heavy it isn't cv.


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

i just cant seem to go slow enough to hit 128. my maximum is about 202 ive been doing my cardio at about 140-155 am i in danger of going into catabalism?


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

by my readmill which is probably wrong at a steady pace my heart rate is about 150 ish give or take


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

i aim for 130.i only do treadmill at an incline of 7 and a pace of 4 on the machine.keeps my heartrate between 120-130 for 30-40 minutes twice a week between weight days.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

120ish throughout on an incline at 5.5 speed. I vary the incline to keep my heart rate around the 120 mark.


----------



## Heathrow_Lad (Feb 25, 2010)

I do HIIT. 1min jog/walk and 1 mins run as fast as I can. I do this for 20mins.

I cant do a slow walk for any period of time as i find it the most boring thing in the world. May not be the right way to lose weight, but I enjoy HIIT.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

131bpm is 60% of max everyone is different but the average seems about 130


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

i aim for 120-130 when fasted but if ive eaten and am going for cv fitness not fat loss i do HIT or higher heart rate SS


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

HIIT but not the "normal" ways.

I prefer more metabolic conditioning through high intensity resistance workouts.

Some of them are from crossfit.com, a fantastic free website that promotes high intensity for short periods of time through whole body workouts completed with little or no rest.

I tend to add these workouts into my weekly routine depending on if I am cutting or bulking.

They are great for working on olympic lifts and gymnastic exercises such as ring work, body weight and snatches.

I was sceptical at first but after my last cut, I believe not only do they help you boost your metabolic rate, they are a great way to increase your overall body weigh/strength ratio.

The results have spoke for themselves

Have a look every workout is a test, and every day is different, giving you a great range of exercises

John


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

125-135 for me

35 mins

spin bike

=

sore ass that feels like its spent 2 weeks in a Peruvian prison.

I do perfer higher intensity running but my knees just get way too sore


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

140bpm for me for 50 mins


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i think i hit 130 walking into the gym from the car park.

If im on the elliptical ill hit around 150-160


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Just started my cardio this week, i ride the exercise bike at home but there is no speedo on it as it has knackered, my understanding is that you should be able to hold a conversation while you are exercising, if you cannot and get out of breath you are pushing to much.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

when its fasted you dont even need to get it near 100


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

when i was on keto i never went over 120


----------



## warrior 72 (Nov 28, 2009)

120-130 it's about the 60% of my max (220 minus age ), it's a low intensity cardio but i've found that works well to burn fat instead of glycogen... i do that 3 times a week when level of carbs is lower (cardio days 50% less carbs than trainning days)..rememeber everybody is different, wath works for me may not work for you... just try it and see if it works!!!!

cheers


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

my heartrate is around 140 to 170! im on ECA and usually do 45-60mins fasted cardio..


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

70% of my max which works out at around 150bpm is how i always do it.


----------



## mrosd (Aug 19, 2009)

coldo said:


> 70% of my max which works out at around 150bpm is how i always do it.


x2! anything less and it doesnt feel like cardio!


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Mattchew100 said:


> when its fasted you dont even need to get it near 100


 im interested to know a little more behind this logic,when i do fasted cardio in the morning its usually a run which brings my heartrate to about 145/150.

those chart thingies on the running machines at my gym say for my age my h/r should be approx 135 so i find i have to stop every now and again to lower my h/r.

so would a brisk walk be more benefitial?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i only ever do brisk walk for my am fasted cardio, all you need until bf get smega low and then maybe extra push to loose some more


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

It depends on the individuals age training status etc so going by someone elses SSC rate wont help you much soz.

SD


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just started my cardio this week, i ride the exercise bike at home but there is no speedo on it as it has knackered, my understanding is that you should be able to hold a conversation while you are exercising, if you cannot and get out of breath you are pushing to much.


Why don't you just get a heart rate strap dude

best bit of money I've spent on bb stuff


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I've not got a heartbeat monitor at the moment, so I just go via the display on the little lcd box on't xtrainer. I'm doing about 35-40 mins fasted 3xweek but I saw someone mentioned they are getting 300 cals out of 40 mins - I'm just hitting 120 cals!

I'm thinking I might not be working hard enough, sweating like a pig mind! Any idea how much I should be shifting in 40 mins at circa 120bpm guys?


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I did 45 mins walk at 6.3km/hr at a 3 incline and I think I knocked out about 300-350. This was enough to get me breathing (not really hard like) and a reasonable sweat on and a HR of around 121. Reading a book at the same time helped with the boredom 

HIIT I usually do about 15 mins and i reckon my HR gets to about 180 (?) Feels like about 280 though!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

F*ck me, need to up the ante some then! Cheers mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I aim for around 127 for which I use a wireless heart monitor.


----------



## egyption t (May 21, 2009)

im abig believer in da HIIT 75-80% from da max. heart rate

max. heart rate=220-age


----------



## Drum (Feb 25, 2010)

Ive been doing 30 min cardio daily.

warmup on the treadmil for 2 mins at level 4.0

I then do two mintues at level 6.5 and two minutes at level 5.0.. and repeat for thirty minutes..

My HB is up at 180 - 198, I have never done any cardio before in my life and im quite heavy at 100kg, Im having no chest pains at all and managing the level on the machine well and planing to go up another level soon, Should i be worried ? will this lower as i get fitter ?

My instructor asked me to check my HB last week and it said 200bpm, he thought it was just broken and left it at that, taken it again past few days and it is infact 180 - 198 range


----------



## Bermondse1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Interesting thread - I've switched to SSC on medical advice to cut my body fat - even 20% BF is considered unhealthy.

The advice I received, indicated to maintain my heart rate in the 65%-80% of max band to burn fat.

Max heart rate being calculated by 220-age. Bear in mind time of day and caffeinated drinks also have an effect on your heart rate.

Go above 80% and you start to use blood sugar and less fat for energy. Total calories burned are therefore only part of the answer to shedding fat.

For me training in a low heart rate range is a relatively "easy" workout. I've historically been used to training at 90% max heart rate. However the second component is to train for extended periods of time - 45-60 mins.

I'm now doing 90 mins most sessions and burning 800cals, and starting to see some results into my 4th week. I'm aiming for shedding 1lb fat per week, and with each lb of fat = 3500 calories, it's not easy to shed fat purely through using SSC, unless you're prepared to put in extended sessions.


----------



## DarH (Jun 21, 2010)

120 for me...full incline on treadmill, not the fastest pace but comfortable.


----------



## poacher (Dec 20, 2008)

150 treadmill on full incline speed set at 5

thats quite enough for me

hate doing cardio would rather go for a good long walk wid the dog


----------



## Burner (Jun 22, 2010)

I struggle to get my heart rate above 100 on the cycling machines at my gym. At lower levels I end up going rediculously fast and I have to crank the resistance up really high before my heart rate responds, usually about level 15 and then my thighs ache real bad.


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Heart rate zone for burning fat is 50 - 60% of max heart rate.

I find the the best way to torch fat and still hold muscle is interval training, not goin over 60% 5min warm up, 20min interval and 5min cool down. Unless your doing tabata training, which by the way, is a total man test!


----------



## rick84 (May 11, 2008)

Burner said:


> I struggle to get my heart rate above 100 on the cycling machines at my gym. At lower levels I end up going rediculously fast and I have to crank the resistance up really high before my heart rate responds, usually about level 15 and then my thighs ache real bad.


That's cos ur legs aren't conditioned fella. You need to find a point at which u can sustain the required heart rate and keep at it. Interval training is a gd way of doin this :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

I personally don't waste my time with rubbish treadmills. 25lb weight on my back, 3-4 mile jog every morning. I also do a lot of cardio & skipping etc due to my boxing.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

mrosd said:


> my heartrate is around 140 to 170! im on ECA and usually do 45-60mins fasted cardio..


x2.

That is EXACTLY the same as me.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

one day HIT one day ssc


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I do 20 mins at 170ish. You won't be catabolic if you have enough carbs before.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No carbs, 1 hour at 120-130bpm.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just work as hard as possible for as long as possible. Either running in the sunshine or doing sport. Boxing is great. It's amazing how being punched in the face motivates you to move


----------

